# aggressive Astatotilapia latifasciata



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So i just started up a vic tank about 2 week ago. fully cycled. fish were introduced two weeks ago. 
Anyways I was under the impression that Astatotilapia latifasciata were fairly mild in their aggression. I have a one male and three females. Well the male is the biggest bully in the tank. Is there anything i can do to curb his aggression? I know each fish has a different temperament as an individual but i would have to have to get rid of him as he looks awesome!

The stocking is as follows. One female a piece. 
5 Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
5 Pundamilia sp. blue bar 
4 Astatotilapia latifasciata 
5 Paralabidochromis chromogynos


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding females might help. I had a male in a hap/peacock tank that I had to get rid of due to aggression as well.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

he is with 3 other females. Planing on buying one more as all the other fish are 1m:4f. I dont know if one more will make a difference or not


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Me either. Why not try 7 females?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wil the tank be able to handle that many fish? Its a 75gal with currently 19 cichlids


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds OK to me. If it ends up being a problem you may have to choose among the species and rehome one group.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay! in that case which would be more beneficial, to add 4 more females or another species altogether (to spread out aggression / slightly over stock) ?
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The last thing you need is another species. It seems to me you have three choices now. Try 4 more female astatotilapia or swap the male hoping for a less aggressive one or eliminate the species astatotilapia entirely and add females to the other species for 1m:6f of each.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay. Sounds good. I did discover what may be causing the problem. I believe i have 2m and 2f. I ordered only one male but i was admiring my tank and noticed one was getting some red coloring. So my first step is to get rid of him


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

so im going to rehome my subdominant male, will he be good in a 29g (30 x 12 x 18) until i find him a new home?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If he is alone, yes.


----------



## turok (Apr 29, 2015)

What did you do/worked eventually?

I have an Astatotilapia latifasciata in a mixed tank as well -i am almost sure i have only males in general, i am just finding out more about what species i have..- , and after i removed 3 adult cichlids, he has started the bullying. I isolated him 1-2 times for a couple hours -in the main and only tank- and he is already acting better now. But i am not sure about the future since i have a lot of different species "i am not supposed" to have.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

He's is now in a isolation tank, where he will stay until i find a suitable Home. The aggression in the tank has decreased dramatically. The only aggression in the tank now is between the female and the other male who is now coloring up. She chases him around but it is nothing excessive


----------

